# Canon 5DmkII problem



## neshto (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone... i have 5Dmkii and problem with memory card..or something... After takeing 40..or 50..or 70 photos, camera suddenly stop working...show info err with memory card, and after switch off and switch on works fine next 20 or 40 photos. I try different memory card, but the problem is repeats. Is maybe problem with software, and is it possible to get full software of 5D to instal again... it has 2.1.2 firmware. tnx


----------



## surapon (Jul 2, 2014)

neshto said:


> Hi everyone... i have 5Dmkii and problem with memory card..or something... After takeing 40..or 50..or 70 photos, camera suddenly stop working...show info err with memory card, and after switch off and switch on works fine next 20 or 40 photos. I try different memory card, but the problem is repeats. Is maybe problem with software, and is it possible to get full software of 5D to instal again... it has 2.1.2 firmware. tnx



Dear friend neshto .
Sorry, I am not high tech people, But I try to use my logic to answer your question. I use Firmware 2.1.2 since the new up date, and I shoot my 5D MK II more than 200,000 photos since, I get this awesome Canon Body after on the few month on the market----And Newer have this Problems similar to your.
BUT, I use The Good brand name of CF, such as SanDisk, Transcend, Kingston, Lexar, And Never have any problems.

BUT, Every time that I finish, after load to External Hard Drives( 2 Hard Drives), I Format the cards for 3 time each.
Before I put the Card in to the camera slot, I must use my Goitto Blower , to blow the camera slot and the CF card's Holes.

AND I never buy/ use the Cheapo, NO NAME BRAND---Because I do not want to take any chance to lose my Data/ Photos.
Good Luck
Surapon


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 2, 2014)

What memory card brand and spec are you using? Are you formatting them in the camera?


----------



## neshto (Jul 2, 2014)

I use SanDisk new card and format in Camera..and try with some old cards..same thing happens...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 2, 2014)

Try formatting a card with your computer. If that doesn't help try that card in another camera if you can.

Jim


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Did you buy all the cards from the same vendor? Could they be fakes?


----------

